# Bike repairs



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi there.

Does anyone know of any GOOD motorcycle repair facilities in the Tomar region? Hope to bring my bikes over from RSA and like them to be well looked after.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I spent a good bit of last week looking for mechanics, at scrap yards and bike shops in Tomar and the area round it. There's two bigish bike shops, one Honda and one "off road" with a load of other garage type places / engineering shops in one area of Tomar the road going south to the IC3 called Av Condestrave Dom Nuno Alvares Pereira and the roads off it. A bit further out of town, on the same road, are a couple of places specialising in smaller secondhand stuff, the majority of bikes on the road fit this category. The main problem seems to be getting parts for bikes which are not made for the Portuguese market (no surprise there). I found a brilliant mechanic up a side road in a small village who charged 40 euro to change a waterpump and cam belt, he was also working on a 1950s Peugeot and an industrial rotovator but not happy with engine management systems, don't know his address but will look at Google Earth for his place. Besides all that there a many "scrap yards" with loads of interesting enginnering projects of yeasteryear.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Coleio.

Many thanks for this, really great info. If you get google earth co-ords, please let me know and will have a look at the areas, again, many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's also quite easy to source parts in UK and have sent over, even with shipping more often than not cheaper. 
There are plenty of superb mechanics here, welders, engineers etc often tucked away so it's really getting to know your area, and every area has them.


----------

